# What editing software question.



## Designer (Jan 10, 2022)

I think it is finally time to say "goodbye" to Apple's "Aperture 3".  It has served me well up to now, and with an update to the OS, it no longer works as it once did.

I am open to suggesitons about which software you would recommend for me, with the exception of PS.  My reluctance has everything to do with the subscription model.  I'm just not willing to commit to multiple years of subscription service.  

I would rather purchase something I can use for a few years, and it must run on the latest Mac OS.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 10, 2022)

-

Designer, it is possibly time for you to download a free 30 day trial
and invest some efforts in serious moves to serious software.

As I recommend to all my students, Capture One Pro as converter
and Serif's Affinity Suite — Photo, Designer, and Publisher.

Have a good time!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 10, 2022)

Try Gimp.  It's a free open source program which operates a lot like PS.


----------



## Lez325 (Jan 12, 2022)

Photoshop 2022 is my weapon of choice


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 12, 2022)

Designer said:


> *My reluctance has everything to do with the subscription model*.  I'm just not willing to commit to multiple years of subscription service.



That very new model made me look for alternatives to Lr, Ps, Ais, and InD,
that were in my purchased CS6 Creative Suite Master Collection. In those
days, adobe was setting the tone in everything in the graphic industry and
so it was a looong quest bumping mostly into lesser solutions. Until…

Until the new standards, approaches, and the "and now for something com-
pletely different" proposed by Capture One was giving me motivation and
hope in its future. Boy was I not disappointed… after all, it was about a ma-
jor shift in tools with the implied, inherent learning curves. 

As I was not alone with these thoughts, it justified many to research and de-
velopment by as many new software producers to offer alternatives solutions.

Then came Serif's Affinity Professional creative software… and my tools we-
re all found. Since the shaky beginnings, Affinity developed and matured to
the point that it still benefits their "no-legacy" approach and surpasses the
CS6 solutions and prices for lifetime licences and perpetual free updates.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 13, 2022)

I used a purchased version of Lightroom 2 for many years, until I bought the D750 (the raw files weren't supported on that version).  Depending on the age of your camera, a pre-subscription version may work for you.  I don't recall when Adobe stopped updating ACR for the stand-alone versions of LR.


----------



## Designer (Jan 14, 2022)

snowbear said:


> I used a purchased version of Lightroom 2 for many years, until I bought the D750 (the raw files weren't supported on that version).  Depending on the age of your camera, a pre-subscription version may work for you.  I don't recall when Adobe stopped updating ACR for the stand-alone versions of LR.


Hi, snowbear, and thanks for the reply.

As I understand the situation, my iMac is showing its age, and needed an update.  When the update was installed, (not the latest version of MacOS) Aperture 3 started having problems.  Since App3 is no longer supported by Apple, I have decided to forget about App3, and get my system updated. 

Now I have to make sure Affinity will work with that verson of the OS and purchase it (or possibly something else).  I just got the iMac back home yesterday, and haven't spent any time with it yet.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 14, 2022)

I have the iPad version of Affinity Photo and really like it.  It’s a nice cross between LR and PS.  The content aware feature, “inpainting”, is pretty amazing.  I resisted the Adobe CC for a while but made the switch to the subscription model in March 2020 when I got a new MacBook.  I still use Affintiy occasionally, especially when traveling without my laptop or when I need a quick edit.  

A lot of Fuji shooters on the Fuji forums  swear by Caoture One but I haven’t used it


----------



## Zen1300 (Jan 14, 2022)

I have the Lightroom/Photoshop bundle.  Honestly, though I have used Photoshop only a handful of times.  Affinity looks promising.  Does it act as a library of photos as well?  With Lightroom I have "starred" my photos, added tags, etc.  My concern is moving to something else and losing that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 14, 2022)

Zen1300 said:


> I have the Lightroom/Photoshop bundle.  Honestly, though I have used Photoshop only a handful of times.  Affinity looks promising.  Does it act as a library of photos as well?  With Lightroom I have "starred" my photos, added tags, etc.  My concern is moving to something else and losing that.


The biggest complaint I’ve seen  about Affinity is it doesn’t have the catalogue features of LR.


----------



## Designer (Jan 14, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I have the iPad version of Affinity Photo and really like it.  It’s a nice cross between LR and PS.  The content aware feature, “inpainting”, is pretty amazing.  I resisted the Adobe CC for a while but made the switch to the subscription model in March 2020 when I got a new MacBook.  I still use Affintiy occasionally, especially when traveling without my laptop or when I need a quick edit.
> 
> A lot of Fuji shooters on the Fuji forums  swear by Caoture One but I haven’t used it


Thank you!


----------



## Designer (Jan 14, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> The biggest complaint I’ve seen  about Affinity is it doesn’t have the catalogue features of LR.


When you say "catalogue", are you speaking of the image filing system?


----------



## Designer (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm not as well-organized as I should be, regarding keeping my photos neatly filed.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 14, 2022)

-

None of Affinity software features a DAM. Capture One 
does, though I don't work another way than in sessions.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 29, 2022)

Several years ago I was using Correl's Paintshop Pro. It was actually better in some respects than Adobe and only a fraction of the cost. However it had this annoying little glitch that caused it to crash in the middle of an edit. After losing my work for the umpteenth time, it had to co . After much research it was down to Capture One and Adobe, ultimately I went with Adobe CC and haven't looked back. A quick peek at Capture One shows they also have a subscription model $25/mo or purchase at $299. For me Adobe still remains the best value with the most features.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 29, 2022)

I used PSP when it was still JASC.


----------

